# Germany Job seeker Visa from Dubai



## masimshehzad

Dear All,

Did anyone applied for germany job seeker visa from Dubai? I am asking because I wants to know which documents I need to get prepared and bring from Pakistan. For example like attested HEC photocopies etc.


----------



## ALKB

masimshehzad said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Did anyone applied for germany job seeker visa from Dubai? I am asking because I wants to know which documents I need to get prepared and bring from Pakistan. For example like attested HEC photocopies etc.


https://uae.diplo.de/blob/2368628/35a25c0e6418aadd4d14261058b11e46/job-seeker-juni-2020-data.pdf

From what we have seen here, no. 10 seems to be extremely important, yet often neglected by applicants.

Have a read-through all he other information sheets, too:

https://uae.diplo.de/ae-en/service/05-VisaEinreise/-/1358926#content_2


----------



## masimshehzad

ALKB said:


> https://uae.diplo.de/blob/2368628/35a25c0e6418aadd4d14261058b11e46/job-seeker-juni-2020-data.pdf
> 
> From what we have seen here, no. 10 seems to be extremely important, yet often neglected by applicants.
> 
> Have a read-through all he other information sheets, too:
> 
> https://uae.diplo.de/ae-en/service/05-VisaEinreise/-/1358926#content_2


Thanks a lot


----------



## masimshehzad

Thanks a lot for the information. I have gone through form and all requirements. Only one question left?


Is there anyone here who applied for this Visa?


----------



## ALKB

masimshehzad said:


> Thanks a lot for the information. I have gone through form and all requirements. Only one question left?
> 
> 
> Is there anyone here who applied for this Visa?


If you do a search, you will find several threads of people who were successful (and also quite a few of refused applicants) some did go to Germany and some decided not to go.

As far as I know, jobseeker visas are not being processed currently.


----------

